
Font Awesome CDN – Open Source, Low Latency, HTTP/2 - brianjackson
https://fontawesomecdn.com/
======
jasonlfunk
Why is this needed? It's already available on bootstrapcdn which is listed on
the font awesome website: [https://fortawesome.github.io/Font-Awesome/get-
started/](https://fortawesome.github.io/Font-Awesome/get-started/)

~~~
brianjackson
One would be that MaxCDN doesn't have HTTP/2 support yet.

------
etix
The only thing that keeps me from using it is the missing IPv6 support.

~~~
ereckers
Alright, I've got to ask. Why is IPv6 support important?

I tried a cursory Google search, but couldn't find much. I'd love to learn why
I should be paying more attention to IPv6.

~~~
demonshreder
[http://www.webopedia.com/DidYouKnow/Internet/ipv6_ipv4_diffe...](http://www.webopedia.com/DidYouKnow/Internet/ipv6_ipv4_difference.html)
In production: Nginx uses IPv4 by default therefore you have to a few lines to
nginx.conf to get to IPv6 _after_ you have configured your AAAA Name record.

~~~
y4mi
that link is dead (403 - forbidden) but seems to address the differences
between ipv4 and ipv6.

he was asking why you'd need ipv6 support for a CDN, which is mostly hosted by
other people. you only reference it in your html code, once. so his question
would probably still be unanswered, even if your link worked.

